# questions??? Help????



## Darby-Ramone (Aug 22, 2007)

hey, im new here.. dont know were to start...

for the last couple of months i'v been feeling very odd, and thort i was lossing my mind, so i searched on the net and found out about depersonalization.. and yeah, i pretty much met the description.i was releved knowing that i'm not going mental,i kinda just gave up,and tried to ignore it, and it kinda goes away, but then out of know where, ill start to feel 'weird' (i wont bother describing it, as you all know what im talking about) and im now constantly forgeting things, and not listning and just being in my own world doing somthing silly etc, im always so distracted by this...

i suffer from depression and anxiety,i'm constanlty thinking about anything, and i feel like going round in circles,because i stress about something stupid and my mind will even warp what i'm stressing about... and now that i have depersonalization its just made matters worst and harded to think. and because its harded to think, im doing stupid things, and then stressing about them.. ahh! its terrible!
what should i do for this situation????

i also have this feeling where its as if the room i'm in is tiny, and like everything is miles away.. like im looking thru a telescope backwards...its so bizare, like im on LSD or somthing...but this has happened to me for years and years, even when i was like 6 or so (im 21 now).. i was never stressed back then. but now its kinda happening again... and stresses me out alot... is that a part of depersonalization???

what should i do about all this????

thanks


----------



## hypnapompic (Aug 18, 2007)

I have had DP all my life. I can say from my own experience that I have "detached" from a part of my mind to states in my childhood. I think in many people DP or DR can start then -


----------

